# Missing you already



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You where handed into the vets as a 5/6 week old puppy with a badly battered and broken body. The vets were due to euthanise you due to the extent of your injuries but I saw you and fell in love. I paid for your treatment and 2 weeks later the amputation of your leg.
You came on in leaps and bounds but had a tummy bug which gave you the name of Smelly Ellie and as you grew the name stuck.
We never knew your breed but you looked like a bearde collie cross greyhound, we always called you a greyhound with a wig. You were the only dog people could have a conversation with as you woofed your reply everytime, you were a real character.

I went to feed the dogs at 1.00 today like I always do but Ellie aged about 10 wouldnt eat hers and was lying down. I went to the vets about a sanctuary kitten and told my daughter to keep an eye on her and ring me if her bahaviour changed. I made an appointment at 5.00 fo Ellie while I was there, then went to the sanctuary, I then had phone calls from my daughter to say Ellie wasnt looking good so set off for home to then get another call to say Ellie had vomited then fitted. I got home to a dog that looked uncomfortable and wouldnt even stand so rushed her to the vet as an Emergency, my friend met me there and my daughter and boyfriend took us. The vet examined Ellie and said her spleen was huge and to make matters worse her cruciate ligament had gone in her remaining leg (probably a while ago but she never showed any symptoms as having 3 legs shes always walked strangely)
After much discussion I decided to give her sleep and after she had gone and was relaxed the vet let me feel how large and abnormal her spleen was so hes guessing a tumour that had ruptured and her abdomen was filled with blood. I feel so numb, I really do.

RIP Ellie my gorgeous chatty lady, Im missing you already

Her life in pictures


----------



## Footie (Jul 23, 2009)

Thinking of you at this sad time xx

You gave her a second chance and a happy life xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I said on the cat chat thread that she was very lucky to end up in your household, but after looking at those photographs of her as a puppy, she was *bloody *lucky - poor wee girl!

So sorry that you had to lose her, but she had 10 good happy years with you, she might never have got that.

RIP Ellie - you were obviously well loved!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

What a lucky girl Ellie was to have you come into her life hun. You know how grateful she would have been & what she would have done for you in return. 

RIP Ellie. Much love to Shell, Steve & the rest of the family xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> What a lucky girl Ellie was to have you come into her life hun. You know how grateful she would have been & what she would have done for you in return.
> 
> RIP Ellie. Much love to Shell, Steve & the rest of the family xx


Ellie gave us so much pleasure and had a real sense of humour,she loved it when people laughed at her antics.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> I said on the cat chat thread that she was very lucky to end up in your household, but after looking at those photographs of her as a puppy, she was *bloody *lucky - poor wee girl!
> 
> So sorry that you had to lose her, but she had 10 good happy years with you, she might never have got that.
> 
> RIP Ellie - you were obviously well loved!


 
Thanks Eileen


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

RIP Ellie
xxxx


----------

